# What's this track?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Spent 4 days down in the Big Bend of Texas again and found this track deep within the Santa Elena canyon along the Rio Grande.

What is it?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm guessing a fox track, canine as the claws are showing and looks around 1 1/2 inches.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Giant Mexican or Texan mouse;

I agree with Rick


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep I think Rick is right on as usual.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

A fox... even though the foot pad is the same size as an 8 year old's fingernail?

It seemed so small... I haven't seen a lot of fox tracks though.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

kit fox???


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> A fox... even though the foot pad is the same size as an 8 year old's fingernail?
> 
> It seemed so small... I haven't seen a lot of fox tracks though.


They have small feet, inch and a half is not very big, a 2 inch is a large track for a fox.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks more like a nine year olds nail to me... I'm just sayin.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

It is all realitive look at the size of a 45 pound yote


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

---You guys need to try again.lol.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok boss....lets see, hmm. That is no racoon, not a opposum those two I know well. Rat, beaver, otter, mink...no no no no. Cat would have no claws. By the number of pads I would have to say it is canine. It is small I agree but so are fox...but you have another thought...hmmm...is it possible it is a cat with it claws extended ?

Course there are other critters down your way that I do not know Chris. I will listen to master yoda and learn.

ps....gila monster


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

catcapper said:


> ---You guys need to try again.lol.


LOL! Please, pray tell!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmmm....same track without the claws hmmmm....

Chris I still think this would make a great poster.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

It's so small.. I think it's a killer mouse.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> It's so small.. I think it's a killer mouse.


Texan killer mouse that is....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Texan killer mouse that is....


 You mean Texan killer rat!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> You mean Texan killer rat!!


Yeppers....They only come out when you see their tracks


----------



## KC223 (Mar 12, 2010)

A toy or teacup bobcat my buddy. or a bobcoon


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

since no one has said it yet. . . . . . . chupacabra


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm at a loss. Swift fox maybe?


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

maybe someones little yorkie got out and there you go


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

CC has not let us in on his knowledge....I have no idea.


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

A small chupa for sure. Or maybe Victor the singing Mexican's dog


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Ringtail Cat or desert grey fox


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I spotted a chupacabra when I was in Nicaragua a month ago. Check out the ribs on this one!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wouldn't get much soup stock out of that one HA!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow...looks like an under fed gaurd dog too me ?

Did you throw him anything to eat ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Senor that would be my little frinds print from Que Taco Bell we seamed to have lost heeem in the last trip to Teaaquana. I would be most greatful to direccetions to this locatioon. Mucho graciass Senor.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Soo sorry Senor, we ate em for dinner when we could not wait out this storm. Tasted like chicken though.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

It looks like it could be a ring tail cat being so small. It looks a little too square for the ring tail though.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

> since no one has said it yet. . . . . . . chupacabra


I agree. You are too close to the border to be anything else.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i can possitively id that as a kit fox as they are known in the southwest everywhere else they are called swift foxes but they arnt all that swift atleast with a 204 in my hands lol


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

what about a ringtail? though i wouldnt know what the track is im guessing?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Not a Ringtail---Ringtails have 5 toes on each foot and they can retract their claws.


----------



## toteNyotes (Dec 27, 2010)

Weasel????


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd say it's the Miller family dog !!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I would think a desert fox... but I cannot say for sure because Tx has many animals that wander across the border. It could be a coatamundi track!! Or a Desert Sheep in Disguise!!


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

small cat with claws out, did all the other tracks have the claws out or just this one ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'd say it's the Miller family dog !!


Nope...he was with me in Michigan at the time this photo was taken.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok SA wrong Miller. I meant the one with a full head of hair oops wait.... the one with facial hair? oops wait....the one who did not go to Bowsher High there that Miller.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Ok SA wrong Miller. I meant the one with a full head of hair oops wait.... the one with facial hair? oops wait....the one who did not go to Bowsher High there that Miller.


I can make this easier. He means Neckbeard Miller.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Ok SA wrong Miller. I meant the one with a full head of hair oops wait.... the one with facial hair? oops wait....the one who did not go to Bowsher High there that Miller.


Better a SA than a DA !

Just remember guys....we Millers out number you. We are not a clan, just a pose.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So what pose are you in ? Zoolander comes to mind LOL.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Aggg., guess my pose is.... Zoolander.... " How are all those kid going to learn to read, when they cannot even fit into this building " " he is too cool "

The Miller Posse Rules


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

It looks like a small Coyote to me.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Canine no doubt.... way too small to be a coyote of any kind though. Just my $0.02.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm thinking small grey fox.


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

A pup Coyote, a small Coyote.


----------

